# Biomedia question



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

As i read through the forums here, which is a great source of information, I am reading about people using Seachem Matrix as bio media
So I read a little about it and it says it also helps remove nitrates

Is that really true?

Also my filters are Eheim and Aquaclear's, and I use the biomedia that comes with these filters

Is Seachem Matrix a better choice for biomedia than the stuff that comes from eheim and aquaclear?

It also states that matrix does not break down. I notice my Eheim Substrat pro crumbles and pieces fall off when I do my rinsing of it (in aquarium water of course)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A better explanation on how Seachem's Matrix works is on their website but my understanding is that the small internal pores of the media provides a place for the proper bacteria to reside.

I've used both the Eheim Substrat Pro and the Seachem Pond Matrix in my canister filters and haven't noticed a difference. My opinion is that as long as you position the bio-media properly in your filter to keep it in the cleanest water flow, it will function properly. Servicing your filters regularly will remove the gunk that accumulates before it will clog the bio-media is important as well.

I have never seen Eheim Substrat Pro crumble and fall apart. What I do see is that the pieces will become smaller in diameter after a few years, more than likely due to the flow of water passing over the media.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes I notice that they shrink as well, but also notice that small pieces come off as I rinse them

But does it actually help reduce nitrates...on their website it says it does but that could just be marketing


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would hope that it isn't a marketing ploy because I feel that it would be a bad business decision. I can't prove it works but I'm satisfied with it. Seachem's website does have a FAQ section and there are quite a few responses regarding how Matrix works, how much you need, how long it may take to see a difference, etc.

I would not expect anyone to assume that nitrates would be completely removed or kept at a low level by the use of bio-media alone as there are too many variables involved with aquarium stocking levels, tap water quality, water change frequency, filter cleaning intervals, etc.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

From what I understand, biomedia only removes nitrates in low flow conditions (around 50gph). I only use matrix, because I am a seachem fan and it's cheap, but haven't noticed any nitrate reduction in the couple of years I have been using it. It's still good media that doesn't break down or need replaced. Hope that helps


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I use Matrix in all my filters. The Matrix itself doesn't remove nitrates, rather it allows anaerobic (denitrifying) bacteria to form because it has a large amount of internal surface area, with lower water flow. In contrast, many other biomedias only have external surface area, where aerobic (nitrifying) bacteria thrive. All that being said, if you have fish in the tank, you are going to have some nitrates, but Matrix is supposed to help maintain them at a lower level. Unfortunately, keeping cichlids all but guarantees a high nitrate level for your tank, and there's no better fix than weekly water changes.

Matrix is a great biomedia, due to its shape and surface area, and I've never felt the need to use something else. I haven't used Eheim filters, but I added Matrix to my AquaClears, because they don't come with a ton of biomedia, and I had extra space once I removed the carbon bag.

Here is a link to Seachem's Matrix FAQ. They have tons of information about this and other products on their site, which is another reason I prefer their brand. :thumb:
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Matrix.html


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

sparky4056 said:


> From what I understand, biomedia only removes nitrates in low flow conditions (around 50gph). I only use matrix, because I am a seachem fan and it's cheap, but haven't noticed any nitrate reduction in the couple of years I have been using it. It's still good media that doesn't break down or need replaced. Hope that helps


Gotta agree. From what I've read, it's simply impractical to remove truly nitrates in a "home" aquarium environment. The water needs to be anoxic so that you can culture the right bacteria that pull oxygen off nitrate leaving nitrogen gas. I suspect that the Seachem stuff *does* help reduce nitrates.... but doubt it's anywhere near effective enough to base a purchase on.

-Ryan


----------



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

Eheim substrat pro is by far the greatest media *** used in my eheim canisters despite the lower flow, I have a slightly overstocked tank of mbuna and their wastes are a mile long lol and I feed often but little each time. On contrary to some people's complaints of eheim's lower flow the water is very clean and I also supplement with a power head for aeration. But if you got substrat pro keep it and keep using it, if your ammonia, nitrites are low then your good to go the purpose is served. However if you really want to lower nitrates then use plants, I think they give "faster" results compared to matrix and if you are doing water changes weekly then to be honest there is no need for it.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Klikcichlid said:


> Eheim substrat pro is by far the greatest media I've used in my eheim canisters despite the lower flow, I have a slightly overstocked tank of mbuna and their wastes are a mile long lol and I feed often but little each time. On contrary to some people's complaints of eheim's lower flow the water is very clean and I also supplement with a power head for aeration. But if you got substrat pro keep it and keep using it, if your ammonia, nitrites are low then your good to go the purpose is served. However if you really want to lower nitrates then use plants, I think they give "faster" results compared to matrix and if you are doing water changes weekly then to be honest there is no need for it.


I find that Eheim's flow rates are the actual flow rates when full of media and being run for a while. Other canisters seems to measure flow rates with either an empty canister, or right out of the box, which isn't accurate.

I love my little Eheim Ecco..... and because of it, my Filstar canisters are set up like Eheim classics, with Eheim media!

-Ryan


----------

